# Limited function on profile.



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi

I'm unable to send PMs or add people as friends. What do I have to do to enable this?

Also how do you become a bronze member etc?

Ta


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

Registered User

This is the level of new members who have just registered.

Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.

BRONZE

Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.

Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).

Can use the Blogs

Can Add Contacts/Friends

Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges

SILVER

Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.

Same as Bronze plus:

Can Post Calendar Events

Can Post Articles

Custom User Title

Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum

Message Storage increases to 250 messages

Can start new threads in Classifieds.

GOLD

Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.

Same as Silver plus:

Message Storage increases to 500 messages.

Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.

Can switch off sigs

More to come..


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

xpower said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html
> 
> Registered User
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info


----------

